# Health Care Workers in NZ



## bunkie (Feb 6, 2012)

Being from America, I'm not used to working within a country that offers both a public and private health system. I have been wondering how this impacts health care workers salaries. I've been able to find some information on salary approximations from the NZ website but they do seem terribly small in comparison with my current location. (though that is not enough to keep me here, that is for sure!) The cost of living seems to be about equal and homes seem to cost about as much as well. Has anyone had success in having an employer offer them relocation cost? I see that the majority of the NZ health care workforce is based on foreign workers, so I'm assuming that recruiting outside NZ is common place for these agencies.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

bunkie said:


> Being from America, I'm not used to working within a country that offers both a public and private health system. I have been wondering how this impacts health care workers salaries. I've been able to find some information on salary approximations from the NZ website but they do seem terribly small in comparison with my current location. (though that is not enough to keep me here, that is for sure!) The cost of living seems to be about equal and homes seem to cost about as much as well. Has anyone had success in having an employer offer them relocation cost? I see that the majority of the NZ health care workforce is based on foreign workers, so I'm assuming that recruiting outside NZ is common place for these agencies.


Not sure about salaries.
However I visited a local group of doctors (private practice) today.
There was 7 on duty today from UK, Gernany, South Africa & Phillipines & Kiwi.All are excellent by appointment only. I live in town with population of 58,000 & there are several private doctors surgeries & fees vary from patient to patient but not expensive in my opinion. Consultation for my husband cost $37 & $2 for blood test given by Practice Nurse ( Pathology is free!) The doctor wrote a script & each med cost $5 for 90 day supply (it used to cost $3) however one of his meds used to cost $140 a month when we lived in Cyprus & Spain so I am not complaining. 
My. Dr is from England & after giving NZ a try she returned to England but returned to NZ after making comparisons & says nothing would make her leave now.

Not sure what they earn but houses in my town can cost as little as $200,00 , although $400,000 will buy a nice house in good area. Think you pay lots for medical insurance to protect Dr from legal claims. Don't think this applies here.


----------

